# Swine flu detected in India: Reports



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

Swine flu detected in India: Reports 



> A 25-year-old man, who returned from Texas about a fortnight ago, was admitted to Ram Manohar Lohia hospital in the national capital with suspected H1N1 flu symptoms, authorities said today.
> 
> The youth from Ghaziabad turned up at the hospital last evening with swine flu symptoms and is presently under observation, N K Chaturevedi, Medical Superintendent of RML hospital, told PTI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master of geeks (May 2, 2009)

Yeah heard about it in the news. it has finally arrived in our country...Bad news for Indians. I have heard that this disease cant be cured. Is it true??


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

kid... u sud not panic. if treated at early stages it can be cured.

read this ... *www.medicinenet.com/swine_flu/article.htm


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 2, 2009)

The worrysome fact is that he might have transfered it to other flight passengers who may have it in extremely eary stages to be detected at time of landing.

I'm going to go out only with a mask from now on.


----------



## mrintech (May 2, 2009)

*Check these Out:  

** *news.google.co.in/news?hl=en&num=1...XJsOzsBA&sa=X&oi=news_group&resnum=1&ct=title

* *news.google.co.in/news?um=1&ned=in&hl=en&q=swine+influenza+india


----------



## thewisecrab (May 2, 2009)

False Alarm
NDTV has confirmed that those people were only detained and kept under observation till their tests were completed, tests turn out to be negative
So no cause for alarm (at least for now)


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2009)

*img129.imageshack.us/img129/815/omgh.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/815/omgh.gif


----------



## awww (May 2, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> *img129.imageshack.us/img129/815/omgh.gif*img129.imageshack.us/img129/815/omgh.gif


dont panic this whole thing is blown out of proportion by the media it is not that serious as you think


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2009)

^^ Still we cant take it so lightly.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 2, 2009)

I think we should should all stop eating the normal meats and gho for something else now. 

Bird flu
Mad cow
Swine flu.

The next in line is mad goat/jumping sheep disease.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (May 2, 2009)

CNN-IBN said that that was a false alarm. Oh, and the WHO has said that well cooked pork is safe (Not that I like pork!). So, its not something to worry about too much... yet.

Till then... What does a human say when he catches swine flu? Oink... oink.. oinkcheeee!


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> I think we should should all stop eating the normal meats and gho for something else now.
> 
> Bird flu
> Mad cow
> ...


lol...


----------



## ico (May 3, 2009)

*www.elizabethinchina.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/pigchip.jpg


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 3, 2009)

Veggies FTW!!


----------



## mrintech (May 3, 2009)

^^^

What if there's Veggie Flu?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 3, 2009)

mrintech said:


> ^^^
> 
> What if there's Veggie Flu?



Then we have to survive by drinking water only!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

^^water flu ???


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 3, 2009)

^^Then surviving by swallowing the saliva!!


----------



## Phantom Lancer (May 3, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> I think we should should all stop eating the normal meats and gho for something else now.
> 
> Bird flu
> Mad cow
> ...



Swine flu does nt spread by eating meat .... it spreads very rarely from *living *pigs to human ... and rarely in a contagious form


----------



## Faun (May 3, 2009)

this sh!t is too slow to infect people...lol


----------

